# Got Snow?



## RoxyBlue

Here are some shots of the snowfall we're getting today. Anyone else "enjoying" this winter wonderland, please feel free to share them here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

And a few more:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 shot this video of our dog Willow working her way along the fence line in our yard earlier today. She has about a 12" clearance under her belly, so that will give you an idea of how deep the snow was at that point.

Winter 2009 :: MOV01996.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Winter%202009/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Winter%202009/MOV01996


----------



## Dead Things

Is that much snow common for Maryland? Where I grew up in the Rockies, that was common, here on the flatlands not so much. Just fricking cold!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Definitely not common in Maryland, DT. We see something like this may be once every few years. This one is going to be a record breaker for the area.


----------



## pyro

awwwwwwwwwwwwww all that crap is headed this way---lookslikean all niter/all day sunday for me


----------



## Bone Dancer

Geee, and I was feeling bad about the four to six inches I got a few days ago. But that was wet snow and it froze down the next day. Nice pics though. O well, better you then me.


----------



## Dixie

I have just never seen anything like that in my life. That would permanently close Dallas down, LMAO.


----------



## Spooklights

Poor Willow. I know that my old dog, Sandy, had quite a hard time of it today. She's so old and stiff, that my hubby had to dig a spot out for her to use as a restroom. Hobbs isn't quite as big as Sandy...he outright refused to go off the porch.
I'll post some pics tomorrow; the only ones I have right now are the ones from this morning, and they're not as spectacular as the ones I'm sure I'll get tomorrow morning. But is one looking down our street;








Mind....that was from 12 hours ago.


----------



## Terrormaster

We gettin it here right now. Started around 10ish and so far only a light dusting on everything. I dread what I'll wake up to at 5:30a though. Not too worried about blowing the driveway. But hoping our town actually has the streets clear enough to drive at 6:30-6:45a so I can pick up Kaoru from work.


----------



## Jack Reaper

I need to somehow post a picture from the top of Vail Pass....entire houses buried!


----------



## Jack Reaper

Check this out
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BDSv-O2YWs[/nomedia]


----------



## Bone Dancer

The vids not working Jack, says not available.


----------



## Hellrazor

here in Southern Ontario, Nada Yet. And now that I have a 16 month old thats walking. I desperatly want some to play outside with her in... I guess.. theres 18 years for that eh!


----------



## Spooklights

Now that we are shoveled out somewhat, I can take a break and post some of the pictures I took this morning. Here we go!








Mary and Joseph are now totally snowed in. At least they have a shelter, unlike the shepherd and the three kings.









Our cars. That's a '93 Buick Century on the right; not a small car, by any means. There's Hubby, trying to get my car shoveled out for tomorrow. (We gave up when my boss called and said the office would remain closed tomorrow)









Snowman. There's a sled to your right, somewhere under all of that.









The Dogs. The bigger dog, Sandy, is a golden retriever. So you can see how deep the snow got in the yard. Hobbs, the smaller dog, has been playing and jumping on piles of snow all morning. Sandy is not happy, and just wants to go back inside and go to sleep.









My Mom and Dad's house, which is next door. The snow drifted a lot deeper here. Don't you love the orange beach umbrella?

More pics Blizzard of 2009 pictures by MerryBells - Photobucket, if you're interested. I'm having some hot chocolate now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Great pictures, Spooklights!

I'm so sad for the shepherd and three kings, though - what a bummer of a weather event for a bunch of guys from the deserts of the Middle East


----------



## Johnny Thunder

South of Philly airport we're showing 22 inches. ..


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> Great pictures, Spooklights!
> 
> I'm so sad for the shepherd and three kings, though - what a bummer of a weather event for a bunch of guys from the deserts of the Middle East


Maybe they appreciate it after all that heat and sand.


----------



## scareme

Thanks for sharing these pictures with us. I love to see snow. As long I don't have to drive in it, get to work in it, or shovel it. Just like seeing it.


----------



## trishaanne

Two feet of snow here with drifts over 3 1/2 feet. Snowed until around noon and it took the town until about 5 pm to plow our street for the first time. We pulled 4 cars into the driveway so there wasn't much to shovel there, but the sidewalks, porch and patio were ridiculous. The puppy actually loves it and I can't get her in the house. She's hopping through the drifts like a jack rabbit and is diving into the snow face first. I don't know what she's going to do when we move to South Carolina or Tennessee..lol.


----------



## ScareySuzie

This was early in the day. We took the dogs out to play before the snow got deep. Make note of the swing set in the background.









This is the same swing set the next day









We got about 2 feet. My poor brother is in from Florida for work & stayed a few extra days to visit. He ended up shoveling snow for the first time in years! LOL


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Merry Christmas Roxy & Spooky!!!
We get that kinda stuff all the time!!!

Stay warm and enjoy some hot coco by the fire!

(here's Halloween 2006)


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, I remember that several haunters got hit with Halloween snow this year, SS


----------



## Spooklights

Well, the cars are dug out, and the snow that the snowplow shoved into our driveway is gotten rid of. But our street is still loaded with snow...I'd love to know what that snow plow was doing.


----------



## fick209

What were your snow totals out there on the east coast? I thought I had heard the news guy this morning wrong when he said some places recorded 30+ inches...seeing these pics I would say that is easily 30+
Also how many of you have snowblowers and how many of you had to grab a shovel and do it the good old fashioned way?


----------



## BackYardHaunter

no snow here  i hope we have a white christmas


----------



## RoxyBlue

fick209 said:


> What were your snow totals out there on the east coast? I thought I had heard the news guy this morning wrong when he said some places recorded 30+ inches...seeing these pics I would say that is easily 30+
> Also how many of you have snowblowers and how many of you had to grab a shovel and do it the good old fashioned way?


We had on average about 17" of snow in the yard, not counting any drifts or places where we piled it up to get it out of the way.

And we use the old fashioned shovel method of snow removal.:googly:


----------



## Jack Reaper

That you tube posting was suppose to show houses buried to their roofs...but oh well.


----------



## JohnnyL

Great photos!


----------



## stick

We had 14 inches of snow here and this is the first good snow storm in 13 years and it was the old fashion way of moving it by shovel.


----------



## Spooklights

fick209 said:


> What were your snow totals out there on the east coast? I thought I had heard the news guy this morning wrong when he said some places recorded 30+ inches...seeing these pics I would say that is easily 30+
> Also how many of you have snowblowers and how many of you had to grab a shovel and do it the good old fashioned way?


We had about 20 inches of snow, and it drifted higher in some spots. I couldn't get next door to my Mom and Dad's house until Hubby helped me dig a path; a lot of snow had drifted right in between our houses. We even had to dig a path for my two dogs, but then Sandy is pretty old and stiff, and can't leap through the snow like she used to. And we do use the old fashioned shovel. No snowblowers here.


----------



## fick209

Spooklights said:


> We had about 20 inches of snow, and it drifted higher in some spots. I couldn't get next door to my Mom and Dad's house until Hubby helped me dig a path; a lot of snow had drifted right in between our houses. We even had to dig a path for my two dogs, but then Sandy is pretty old and stiff, and can't leap through the snow like she used to. And we do use the old fashioned shovel. No snowblowers here.


My back hurts just thinking about shoveling all of that snow


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Snow is so pretty but I would not want to be in it any length of time. I am of a sub-tropical people. LOL!
I love the video of Willow.

Here in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area we get some flurries and now and then we get enough snow to stick on the grass for maybe a day.
The first time Boogie saw large flurries she thought they were bugs and tried to catch them. She stayed out all day running through the snow on the ground, and we couldn't get her to come inside. Our Husky doesn't want to get his royal paws or fur wet so he avoids it. LOL! The desert dawg likes snow the Siberian dawg hates it.


----------



## Spooky1

Looks like you folks out West and in the Midwest are about to get your turn at a big snow now.  Good luck.


----------



## beelce

I'm getting a little worried..... here in south Louisiana, we got snow for the second time in 2 years....In the past we usually see snow only about once in 20 years....


----------



## Jack Reaper

beelce said:


> I'm getting a little worried..... here in south Louisiana, we got snow for the second time in 2 years....In the past we usually see snow only about once in 20 years....


The end of days!!!!!
It's in Revelations people!!!!!!!

Denver isn't getting the big stuff this time...just the annoying light stuff and frigid temps!


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks like I will be getting freezing rain for Christmas. Need to make a run to the store so I can hole up for a couple of days.


----------



## morbidmike

freezing rain in the forcast here too!!!! time for some eratic driving....YEE HAW!!!!


----------



## lewlew

Since 8am Friday, we've received 46" of snowfall. God my back hurts and I wish damn 'ol Lake Erie would freeze over. :finger: I'd have pictures but I can't shovel and photograph at the same time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Holy crap, lewlew! That's impressive by any standards!

Don't hurt yourself with all that shoveling.


----------



## fick209

lewlew said:


> Since 8am Friday, we've received 46" of snowfall.



Get some back rest in and good luck with the next storm system which is moving your way


----------



## Tralan

yeah... we got like 8 inches last night. We're supposed to get more :/


----------



## Spooky1

lewlew said:


> Since 8am Friday, we've received 46" of snowfall. God my back hurts and I wish damn 'ol Lake Erie would freeze over. :finger: I'd have pictures but I can't shovel and photograph at the same time.


Damn, LewLew , sounds like it's time to start digging tunnels. Good luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here are some shots of the way our world looked this morning:

Path to the front door after Shovel Session #2:










The back patio this morning. That's the top of a seating wall you see under all that snow:










Spooky1 in the backyard with Willow:










Me walking the dog down the secondary road that did get plowed (we haven't seen a plow yet on our street):


----------



## RoxyBlue

And here's a short video taken this morning:

Haunt Forum :: DSCF2596.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Haunt%20Forum/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Haunt%20Forum/DSCF2596


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks familiar Roxy - we got 26.7".

Key West never looked so good.


----------



## GothicCandle

we have no snow, didn't get any this winter and I must say I am quite annoyed about it!!!!

My dog loves snow, but hates rain or wet ground. But she had a ball in the snow when it snowed last.


----------



## trishaanne

We got 16-19 inches today. The dog LOVES it...can't get her to stay in the house! Finally got some use out of this snow blower this year..well, my son got to use it. Hubby and I are too short to run it..hehehe. However, the day started off on a crappy note...my stepson, who is now living with us, is about 97% blind. He decided he needed to walk to the nearest store (about 3/4-1 mile away), in the blizzard like conditions, to get cigarettes! About an hour later, he called..completely lost. Apparently he turned around to come back, couldn't find the house and ended up on the next street. Hubby and the dog had to go out and track him down to lead him back home! Looks like it's going to be a LONG run to get him used to finding his way around!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

We only got a dusting...I have only used my snow thrower once this season


----------



## Spooky1

I think we ended up with somewhere between 24 and 30 inches. With more due Tues.  I think were stuck in the house till Spring.


----------



## fick209

Spooky1 said:


> I think we ended up with somewhere between 24 and 30 inches. With more due Tues.  I think were stuck in the house till Spring.


Well, that gives you both plenty of time to work on new props then doesn't it??


----------



## IMU

*Our snow ... all done!*














































Now ... waiting for more snow on Tuesday!


----------



## Spooklights

Here's our snow;









Front Yard










There are cars under there.....somewhere.









Back Yard.

Gotta go shovel now. Fortunately, a nice stranger with a front loader got most of the snow off the end of the driveway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

What nice houses you have, IMU and Spooklights, and what loooong walkways and driveways!


----------



## IMU

RoxyBlue said:


> What nice houses you have, IMU and Spooklights, and what loooong walkways and driveways!


Thanks ... not much of a sidewalk here ... but the driveway is 98 feet long!  

Glad everyone made it through the Snowmageddon 2010! :zombie:


----------



## Dixie

Good golly. What do you guys do when you run out of milk?!?!?!

Man. I was getting sad that we havent gotten any snow days off from work here, but after seeing all those pictures, I think I'm ok with it!


----------



## fick209

Wow that's a lot of snow Spooklights, that's great about a nice stranger helping you out with his front loader, and IMU I hope you didn't need to haul anything in the back of that truck real soon:googly: Glad you all survived the storm


----------



## jaege

We got 28+inches, here in northern baltimore county. The sweetie took some pics, I will try to post them. I have a wall of snow beside the driveway, 5 or 6 feet high.


----------



## Spooklights

RoxyBlue said:


> What nice houses you have, IMU and Spooklights, and what loooong walkways and driveways![/QUOT
> 
> Thanks Roxie. We love our long walk; makes for good creepy Halloween effects. Shoveling snow we don't like so much, but it only happens once in awhile. Oh wait...... Is that a snow warning I see for Tuesday?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cool houses..lots of snow!

Our snow is coming....just 6-9 is called for now...?


----------



## morbidmike

yeah were in for 6-12 in dang nabbit I know roxy and spooky1 did some kind of voodoo sonw dance in my honor


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

yup, winter storm watch for tomorrow...10+ inches...in related news here is a fun timelapse video from The Weather Channel showing "Snowmageddon"

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html?clip=16469


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I need to cut some more wood today to make sure we keep warm while the snow falls!


----------



## lewlew

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I need to cut some more wood today to make sure we keep warm while the snow falls!


Careful with that chainsaw, you'll wind up your own prop.

We're forecasted to receive 6-8" of snow in our area. Just a light dusting as far as Lake Erie is concerned. Hope all you folks that got hit with this last storm are getting dug out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're dug out but the main roads in our area are now packed snow, sheet ice, and the occasional hopeful glimpse of black pavement on a reduced number of lanes. My co-workers who live a bit north of us were able to get into work this morning, but our area is a bit behind the curve for the moment.

Good news is, the sun is shining brightly and doing a job of melting some areas. Bad news is, once the sun goes down, the melted areas that haven't drained are going to turn into skating rinks.


----------



## Spooky1

fick209 said:


> Well, that gives you both plenty of time to work on new props then doesn't it??


But I need to get to Home Depot for some supplies!


----------



## fick209

IMU told me this morning that you guys are expecting another 6-12" this week!!! How are all your cities snow removal budgets looking


----------



## Spooky1

Latest forecast is for 5-10 inches starting Tuesday afternoon.

Here's a few more pics of how I keep track of how much snow we get. This is out the back window looking at our butterfly garden. The skelemingos are ~2' tall.

fick all the local snow removal budgets were gone a couple snows back. I think they must just be printing money now.


----------



## IMU

Ha ... that's a pretty neat way to track the snowfall! 

The town here is about all spent out for snow removal. We are further north of Roxy and Spooky and the weatherman upped the forecast for us to anywhere from 12" to 24"! :googly:

Oh and snowdays for schools ... we don't 'budget' snowdays so every day they missed, it's made up in the summer!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great pictures spook!


----------



## trishaanne

We got 16-19 inches the other day and now we are due for another 12-18 inches tomorrow night into Wednesday. This time our country is supposed to be in the direct line of fire, with it being another coastal storm. Living near the ocean is NOT all it's cracked up to be...lol. Good news is that both daughters may not have to go to work if it snows so I'll get a day off from babysitting! Once this office is finished being turned into the playroom/work room, I just may finally be able to start a prop while being snowed in! Better bring in a few sheets of styrofoam while I can still find it in the back yard!


----------



## Spooky1

Our forecast has been bumped to 10-20 inches. Did Hell freeze over and no one told us? Is the planet moving away from the sun? :googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik

Spooky1 said:


> Our forecast has been bumped to 10-20 inches. Did Hell freeze over and no one told us? Is the planet moving away from the sun? :googly:


It's El Niño.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Yeah, starting later tomorrow afternoon and all day Wednesday, now we're on the 14 to 20 inch band.........Sigh..........I better stock up on the "essentials" tomorrow. 

And no, I don't mean eggs, bread and milk - I don't get snowed in and make 150 tons of French Toast!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Just maybe 12 inches after its all said and done.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Still only about 6 inches or so with just a flurry now an then.


----------



## fick209

My neighbor just got a brand new custom snowblower, anyone want to borrow it


----------



## Spooky1

The county run liquor stores have been closed for days due to the snow. What am I to do, I'm down to my last bottle of Crown Royal? :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> The county run liquor stores have been closed for days due to the snow. What am I to do, I'm down to my last bottle of Crown Royal? :googly:


You'll survive


----------



## Adam I

Spooky1 said:


> Our forecast has been bumped to 10-20 inches. Did Hell freeze over and no one told us? Is the planet moving away from the sun? :googly:


Global warming


----------



## RoxyBlue

Here's a look out our front door this morning. We're at home again - gusting winds are making travel extremely hazardous. I did get into work yesterday, which was a nice break from beginning symptoms of cabin fever

Feb 2010 Snow storms :: DSCF2631.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Feb%202010%20Snow%20storms/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Feb%202010%20Snow%20storms/DSCF2631


----------



## Spooky1

Willow and the Blizzard.

Feb 2010 Snow storms :: MOV02258.flv video by SpookyTJ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid460.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid460.photobucket.com/albums/qq325/SpookyTJ/Feb%202010%20Snow%20storms/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@qq325/SpookyTJ/Feb%202010%20Snow%20storms/MOV02258


----------



## Bone Dancer

I guess I should feel luck getting only about 4 inches of snow last nite. This was on top of the 4 or so we had.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Well we ended up with 10 -12 inches, Joseph loves it!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

More snow fun!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

More snow!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's snowing!!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

cleaning off the car


----------



## Johnny Thunder

We broke the record today for total snow amount in one winter. 

This makes the 3rd storm since late December where we got about 2 feet of snow...such a nightmare. State of emergencies everywhere and all the major roads are closed, along with business, schools, stores and so forth. 

Luckily, I stocked up on the essentials including beer and steak.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Jeff, send that boy to our house and we'll put him to work clearing our cars

Beer and steak - JT, you're a man who knows what's important in times of bad weather

We're stocked up with wine and leftovers - good to go for a bit


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

yummmmm, I'll take some of that wine dear!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

Got a bottle chillin' in the fridge as we speak, Jeff


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Chillin'....must be a white wine?


----------



## RoxyBlue

It is indeed - a Pinot Grigio from Firelands Winery. We pick up a case or two of a variety of wines whenever we go up to Ohio to visit my parents. They make a decent pinot at a good price.

Actually, I could have just put the bottle out into a snowbank to chill. It's cold enough for it outside. Of course, the way the wind is blowing and snow is drifting, I might not be able to find it later.


----------



## Spooklights

I just heard on the news that Baltimore City roads are closed to everything except emergency vehicles. I guess that means the roads in Anne Arundel County (where I live) are closed too. I guess I'll just have some more hot chocolate with schnapps, and enjoy my day off tomorrow!


----------



## NoahFentz

HELP!!


----------



## morbidmike

we got 9 in here thanx Roxy for doing your crappy version of the snow dance


----------



## Spooky1

LOL. Noah! I may have to dig an arm out of a prop box and give that a try. I wonder if anyone would notice.


----------



## Erebus

That amount of snow is insane. It started snowing here in Dallas early this morning and this is what it looks like now. The weather people are predeicting anything from 1 to 5 inches and I don't ever think I have seen that much. This is alot to us down here.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It hasn't stopped since 3 am here in Arlington. Never seen this much snow in this area.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

That is a lot of snow for you!!


----------



## joker

East Texas is starting to look like that too. We haven't had snow since like 2004 I think.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

It is still coming down...even harder than before.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We'll trade you guys for what we have here

I was born in Fort Worth, TX, and snow was so rare that the one time we had it, my parents got us up out of bed so we could see it coming down. They're Vermonters by birth, so snow wasn't a big deal for them, but they knew it would be for us.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

We had a foot of snow, which is incredible for this area.
First time we had to shovel snow off of the drive.


----------



## Hauntiholik




----------



## The Creepster

LOL thats sweet


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think that long cat is one of The Creepster's


----------



## Spooky1

Has the snow melted in Texas yet? You've gotten more snow there in Texas this year than we got here last year.


----------



## randyaz

darn...it only got up to 60 today


----------



## fick209

darn...I really feel sorry for you randy:googly: Come on up here, I'll dig out a nice little cave for you in 1 of the snowbanks to sleep in

Actually I'm sure that does not sound fun at all to the majority of people, but my 2 nephews and I do that exact thing at least once each winter, they think it's the coolest thing in the world & I'm the only idiot who will do it with them!


----------

